
List of companies using Nix - iElectric2
https://www.reddit.com/r/NixOS/comments/5dz8fp/list_of_companies_using_nixos/
======
jwfxpr
For anyone else trying to download the NixOS ISO from the website, they don't
offer torrent downloads and the connection keeps dropping (for me, at least),
I eventually got an intact copy.

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:071B7CBA20B94E5FDC4DAD397DE98D3A05276536

SHA-256 can be verified from
[https://nixos.org/nixos/download.html](https://nixos.org/nixos/download.html)

~~~
buovjaga
Seems it is on Linux Tracker as well
[http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-
details&id=aa...](http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-
details&id=aa493da36b620be20c57140c0fb6496824aa63a0)

------
lucaspiller
Apparently there is company switching from using Gentoo to NixOS. Gentoo seems
a bit of a weird fit for production, unless you can compile packages on
another server and deploy them (last time I used it was 10 years ago so I
don't know if that's a thing).

~~~
kragniz
Gentoo's not such a weird choice if you want to have a lot of control. CoreOS
is getting pretty popular these days, and that's gentoo based.

~~~
deadbunny
CoreOS isn't what I would call a general purpose server OS though, it has to
do one thing and do it well.

------
k__
If someone wants to try NixOS on their VPS there is nixos in place [0], which
basically "converts" a Linux to NixOS.

"nixos-in-place is known to work on Ubuntu, Debian, CentOS, Fedora, Arch, and
Slackware, including x86 and x86_64 variants, with and without LVM, including
systems on Digital Ocean droplets"

[0] [https://github.com/jeaye/nixos-in-place](https://github.com/jeaye/nixos-
in-place)

------
azdle
I've keep meaning to try out nixos for a long time, does anyone know of any
~$5 VPS's that have it as a default option?

~~~
Kexoth
I'm also interested on this topic. On their wiki page[0] there is a list from
some hosting companies offering guides for setting this, but didn't saw anyone
offering it out-of-the-box.

[0] -
[https://nixos.org/wiki/Hosting_providers_%26_NixOS](https://nixos.org/wiki/Hosting_providers_%26_NixOS)

------
Terretta
One of our senior engineers spoke at Nix OS Conf 2015, which we also
sponsored. He touches on what we do, and a few things he's doing with it, then
gives a tech talk.

[https://youtu.be/7QGYOq8U9E0](https://youtu.be/7QGYOq8U9E0)

Nic can be very helpful at lots of things. If you're interested in Nix or us,
email me (in profile).

------
runeks
So, what's the best way to learn the Nix language? Are there any tutorials
that stand out, or is the official manual the way to go?

~~~
iElectric2
[https://medium.com/@MrJamesFisher/nix-by-
example-a0063a1a4c5...](https://medium.com/@MrJamesFisher/nix-by-
example-a0063a1a4c55)

